# Non-Stop Barking at New People and Dogs



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey all, 

We have a problem with our youngest, Gucci. Whenever she is at our store, she goes bark crazy every time a new person comes in the store... Most people are totally understanding, but some people don't like it. 

Truely all she wants is about 30 seconds of attention from the person and if they have a little one (human or dog) to see them too, and then she's fine. 

She's not showing any signs of letting up. 

We've tried using a waterbottle, but it didn't work very well and ended up just getting her wet.

We've been working alot with a "QUIET" command, and she's actually picking up on it pretty well, but I have to be next to her and do the hand motion so she doesn't get it, or choose to get it, from across the room.

We looked into some training but they wanted to keep her at their facility for a week, there is no way we are leaving her anywhere. 

Anyway, the really dishearting thing was one day we had a customer come in with two little yorkies, real cuties, Gucci wouldn't stop barking at them and the owner didn't want to put them down or show them to her, I ended up putting Gucci in our back room and the customer said "That dog needs to be trained". I really felt pretty horrible about it, like a really bad parent. 

Anyway, right now it's just a case by case thing with her depending on who walks through the door, sometimes we let her go till she gets attention and quiets on her own, sometimes we try and get her quiet, and other times we end up putting her in the back room.

Any additional advice would be great.

THANKS!


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I have no suggestions, but I would like to hear some. My Jack barks at everything that moves, including my daughter when she comes out of her bedroom.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would ask her for an alternative behavior when people come into the store before she starts barking. If that means you have to watch the door and get to her before people open it, then try that. An alternative behavior would be a sit, down, or trick (you could teach her to say hello or something like that) which you would do with her for a treat while people come in. You will have to be consistent with it.


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Harley barks constantly also


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm still tryin to solve this problem... -_-


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I don't know how this would work for a malt but we used it for our lab when he was a puppy. Its a collar that shoots a puff of cintranella when they start barking. It puffs from under their jaw so they get a wiff. From what our trainer says it does three things. One they don't like the sent. Two it provides consistent distraction every single time they bark, which can be difficult for us to do manually) and three it provides immediate correction. The problem we had with Ranger was we never had the water bottle ready everytime he barked so we could correct at the right time.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley only barks at people when they are at our house/in our yard. If the kids have friends over outside...it is almost MADDENING!







He usually ends up in his crate where he cannot see out the doors/windows. 

We have the dog problem still though. He goes CRAZY when he sees other dogs. I HATE it. We are working on it, and if we can't correct it, we are going to have some private training done this summer. I may even try to get him in another training class at Petsmart, just to be around some other dogs. But he may get kicked out.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi does the same thing. She likes to bark at dogs and people to get reactions out of them. 



> _Originally posted by JMM_@Apr 18 2005, 08:09 AM
> *I would ask her for an alternative behavior when people come into the store before she starts barking. If that means you have to watch the door and get to her before people open it, then try that. An alternative behavior would be a sit, down, or trick (you could teach her to say hello or something like that) which you would do with her for a treat while people come in. You will have to be consistent with it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53672*


[/QUOTE]

THis is what my trainer told me to do. So far I haven't been very good at doing this though.


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

I guess its just a mlatese trait. Gizmo does it too. There's a retirement home in our street and whenever the elderly people walk past he goes nuts. It's so embarressing. He acts like he wants to attack them but once he gets to them he licks them, however as you said, some people don't react kindly to this. I thought of doing the citronella thing but I'm such a softy and I'm afraid it'll upset him.... Hmmm, who's REALLY the boss in this relationship????


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Apr 18 2005, 12:44 PM
> *Toby does that too, so you are in good company.  It is weird with him though; he will not bark at another dog if we are in the petstore or the vet's office, but take him on a walk and it is like a free for all.  I think, and maybe I am giving him too much credit, but when he sees a dog that is real close he is scared, but while walking he knows that dog can't get him so he barks like crazy.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


That sounds JUST like Brinkley!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Peanut used to bark at EVRYONE, and whenever we went on a walk if there was a person walking towards us I would lead Peanut over to one side of the sidewalk and practice some tricks with him, so then he was focused on me instead of the person walking towards us. Now he sometimes just walks over to the side of the sidewalk on his own and he will stop and wait until the person passes us without letting out one single bark. This doesn't really help with glamourdog's problem though...


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

Macy barks at my husband every time he comes in or goes out the door. We have tried everything so far nothing has worked. She never barks at me. He is really frustrated at this behavior. What to do?


----------



## JCButterfly (Mar 15, 2005)

at one point did all of your dogs start developing this behavior?

I keep expecting this stage from Tristan but since he is just 4 months, maybe he hasn't gotten to it yet? We had our first puppy class on Monday and several of the other dogs were barking but he just sat there looking at me like, "why are all those dogs acting so crazy?". I've been taking him to puppy play time twice a week for the past two weeks so maybe that is helping?

One of the first commands I learned to do with Tristan was "settle" but you can't say it fast like that it's in a very low, very soothing, and incredibly slow voice "Seeeeeettttttttlllleeeeee" and this can be accompanied by a very slow motion stroke from head to tail. I've found that just lowering my voice a bit and making sure that I am calm and soothing when saying it makes a big difference.

Another command we learned was "look". Teaching your puppy to look at you no matter what is going on. Done by possibly wiggling a finger up near your eye (and treat reinforced and reinforced). Then once you have their attention to try for the "sit" or whatever command you were hoping for.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Well Prissy does the same thing it is not a mean bark just like hello. SHe barks and wags her tail soooo fast anytime we have visitors and when she sees strange dogs. She really barks at big dogs which I guess was my fault because when she was young she was at home with several chihuahuas and never saw much of big dogs. It doesnt bother me when she barks at us and our frins when they comeing our home. She just does it for about a min but the dog barking goes on until the dog is out of site. It is so embarrassing because we love to go to petsmart on the weekends and she loves to go places and she is so good unless she sees a dog. THat is her one behavior problem.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> Hey all,
> 
> We have a problem with our youngest, Gucci. Whenever she is at our store, she goes bark crazy every time a new person comes in the store... Most people are totally understanding, but some people don't like it.
> 
> ...


----------

